# Yum. Sweeties.



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I heard a story about a child with a peanut in his ear. They just poured in some chocolate and it came out a treat.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Sorry! :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

You will be. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuggy   8O  

Sandra


----------

